# Well it ain't like ridin' a bike....



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

It was only about 4 or 5 years ago, when I used to play all the time.
I started to get pretty good too. Good enough, in fact, that my buds and me would sit around and jam. 

I even took up the 12 string, mandolin, and banjo. Got pretty good at those too.
Now, after I kinda got away from practicing every day, my skills have gone to carp. I suck at the mandolin, I cant even remember one single banjo chord, and all I can do anymore is barely remember a few of the intros to songs I used to play all the way through with my eyes closed. 

JQ, you have inspired me to pick up the 6 string and start practicing more often, and for this, I thank you.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

I bet you will be surprised how fast it comes back.


----------



## txscout (Jan 1, 2011)

Well, I guess I'll quit lurking at last for this forum. I quit playing for 15 years to knuckle down and get some things done. About 10 years ago I started going to a local weekly jam with some folks. That's the best thing that I could have done. I got my chops back slowly without pressure and learned to play a couple more instruments. Now I don't know where I'd be without it. Stick with it. It'll come back. 

Oh, and thanks for this forum guys. I like it...Don


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Welcome Don! Im too afraid to put it down now. Im afraid I might lose all Ive learned. Funny thing is, in the back of my mind, Im tyring to think of a way to still play daily, or every other day when my son gets here in March....


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Start teachin him.. that'll get ya some practice time..


----------

